# Equipo Logitech z906 no enciende, dudas con componente



## dcuellarh (Jun 13, 2015)

Buen día , hace poco un amigo me comentó que su equipo Logitech no enciende, ya procedí a verificarlo y en la entrada de voltaje presenta un componente quemado, tengo dudas si éste en un varistor (VDR) o un NTC , como se puede observar dice RV1 y de que valor debería ponerlo para reemplazarlo ? Adjunto fotos de la fuente, y del equipo para ver si alguien me puede ayudar con el componente o plano de este equipo, muchas gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 13, 2015)

Es un varistor, si la tensión de ingreso es de 220 debe ser uno para 250V, y uno de un diametro semejante,
Lo que importa es la tensión, ya que protegen sobre tensiones,  a la tensión nominal su impedancia decrece de gople a práticamente cero, haciendo saltar el fusible


----------



## dcuellarh (Jun 13, 2015)

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## SUPERPOBLACION (May 6, 2018)

Dos resistencias quemadas en unos altavoces Logitech Z906. Buscando resulta que le ocurre a mucha gente por lo que parece ser el punto debil de esos altavoces.
Son las marcadas como R79 y R80. He encontrado a unos cuantos que preguntaban por sus valores pero las respuestas son contradictorias, aun*que* el valor que mas se repite es 5,6Ohm y miden como 15mm de largo por. Pero no se si cuadra con los colores. El caso es que encima se le ha fundido el protector termico y la superficie se ha descascarillado. Y los colores no son muy estándares, porque unas son cobre que segun la luz parece marron o naranja, otra dorada pero segun la luz parece verdosa, y una oscura que lo mismo es negra, que gris oscuro, o incluso azul quemado. No se si con las fotos y sabiendo del tipo de aparato que vienen podeis concretarlo. Ya he ido a una tienda de electrónica a pedir ayuda dos veces y las dos veces he vuelto con resistencias que al ponerlas al lado no tienen nada que ver en cuanto al código de colores ni su órden. Y estoy harto de mirar en tablas de colores en internet, pero como no estoy seguro de los colores. Quizás vosotros que habreis muchas resistencias de muchas marcas quizas sabreis distinguir mejor cuando el marron es marron y no naranja. O si el gris tendria que ser mas claro y es por tanto negro, y demás preguntas que os planteo. A ver si vosotros me podeis ayudar, os adjunto las fotos. Lo que si tengo claro es que duplicare los wattios.


----------



## pandacba (May 6, 2018)

Al parecer  son Rojo, Rojo, Negro, Dorado eso equivale a 2,2,-,5% es decir sería de 22 ohm unos 3W


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2018)

En principio habría que comprobar que sólo se quemaron las resistencias y nada mas o las resistencias funcionaron de fusibles , o son resistencias fusibles.

Con el diagrama eléctrico sólo sería cuestión de leer su valor .

Se nota que la resistencia es en espiral , se podría intentar leer algún tramo y hacer un cálculo a ojo.

Estoy buscando el post que trata cómo leer las resistencias explotadas  . . .


----------



## SUPERPOBLACION (May 7, 2018)

Me dicen por otro lado que son resistencias con un valor NO estandard de 5,8 Ohm 5%. También me sugirieron intentar medirlas con un multímetro y así lo he hecho. Los valores volaban para arriba y para abajo porque como veis ambas tienen una de las dos patas casi a ras y se me resbalaba, pero la lectura mas razonable que arrojaba cuando a veces se balanceaba era de 6,1 Ohm. Y dado que mi multímetro recoge un margen del 1,2% de error para ese rango intuyo que quien me dijo ese valor de 5,8 Ohm tiene razón.

La cuestión es si puedo hacer algo porque internet me manda a freír espárragos cuando busco resistencias de ese valor. Y las estandares mas próximas son 5,6 y la siguiente 6,2. Intuyo que lo mas seguro sería probar con una de 6,2 y 2 Watt y ver si tira. Pero no se si estoy diciendo una tontería. Y si no probar con 5,6 que era el valor que originalmente decían haber usado en algunos mensajes para reparar esta avería y ver si explota.

Luego a malas ya he caído en algo mas práctico si nada de esto funciona o si algo explota. Y es que el problema de fondo en este cacharro es que baáicamente toda la placa para distribuir el sonido esta insertada en el subwoofer, o sea que es a la parte de atras del subwoofer donde conectas el resto de los altavoces uno a uno. Osea que no puedes comprarte un cacharro central nuevo y conectarle los altavoces de éste para aprovecharlo. Podrías hacerlo con los laterales, traseros y el central.

Pero el subwoofer que es lo caro está conectado internamente y no tiene cables hacia afuera. Pues bien se me ocurre que si no puedo arreglarlo podría quitar las placas, tirarlas, buscar, porque digo yo que dentro tienen que poder verse los dos cables que conectan realmente al subwoofer, y alargarlos hacia afuera y ya está. Comprar un receptor o un amplificador baratillo y engancharle todos los altavoces. Lo único que me tiene que servir para el pc. Que opinais.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2018)

Creo que no hará diferencia probar con 5,6 o con 6,1 . . .  seguramente el problema sea mayor.

Haz la prueba y vemos cómo seguimos


----------



## pandacba (May 7, 2018)

Puedes mostar una foto de la placa por ambos lados donde va?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 7, 2018

Fíjate en la serie E12 esos son los valores consegibles habitualmente pero al 5%
Pero también se fabrican los valores de la E24, que depende donde vivas puede ser desde imposible hasta muy fácil de conseguir


----------



## orlando21 (Mar 24, 2021)

Hola Amigos.. El valor de las resistencias R79 Y R80 Son 50 Ohms (Verde, Negro, Cafe y Dorado) a 2 Watts


----------

